# Rolling Acres Farm 2014 kidding thread



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Who has 2 thumbs and blindly reached for an udder got a handful of birth goo? This girl! 

Looks like Roxi beat everyone in the kidding race. She is a chocolate and white grade Nigerian bred to what her formar owners thought was a pure bred alpine(he looked mini to me, but he could have been stunted). Hope they were wrong and I am right because she is a smaller ff. She dropped almost 2 weeks ago and her belly literally drags the ground. I pray she has a bunch of little ones and not a couple big kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Praying for a safe easy kidding!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Skyla this kidding has me a little nerved up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can see why!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Roxi hasn't popped yet, but she is posty, stretchy and yawning. In between checking on her I fell asleep and dreamed she had a litter of 8 kittens.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Man! These girls are playing with our heads! LOL! Mine haven't gone either... Brook is doing a good deal of yawning, pacing, and head rolling...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Humph, well maybe I need to take a nap, a shower, go grocery shopping, cook a huge Sunday dinner and just before I take my first bite check her.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I put her back out with the girls. She is that lovey girl that hates to be without her herd. I felt her belly and felt hooves EVERYWHERE, but I got a sigh of relief when the hooves moved. I don't think she can hold out to much longer there is no room in that little doe.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

OK so Roxi is a liar.

Today Vinny is due
Sugar Moon Divinity Fudge, she is bred to Birch Ridge Farm TC Howie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't ya love that?!  Brook has done that to me too  I don't dare say I think she will go today! Lol!

Yay Vinny! Thinking pink!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Vinny isn't acting like she is at all interested she is just laying in the hay manger outside chewing her cud. But she is such a laid back girl and never makes a fuss about anything. I probably should bring her into the pal or and give her a kidding clip, she looks part wooly mammoth.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Same with my Brookie... Besides lots of head rolling she hasn't been doing much all morning.. 

I haven't done kidding clips this year lol! I clipped puffy and Mazie's udders a little... But that's it.. I may clip them some more when I start milking though 

Good luck with Vinny!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks! You watch Cleopatra beat her she is due the 22nd.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I just checked the girls. No action out of Roxi or Cleo, but Vinny is acting off now. She wants NOTHING to do with me. When I have been checking her udder all week she has kicked me off tonight she gave me the stand, squat, yes please I need a rub. She is fuller then this morning, but still has some work to do on it. She is more sunk in around her tail head and she has dropped some more. So I hope she waits till tomorrow when its warmer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo!! :stars:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thought I would drop in and see if you had any action yet. Sounds like they are pulling the doe code on you for sure. I am on a baby kick now so get with the program and have some babies. hahahah.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm gonna go check her in a little bit. I'm trying to act cool but goodness I'm way past ready for bouncing babies.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well she is pawing head rolling and baby talking. So I plugged the heat lamp in and left her to her business.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo exciting!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

THATS IT! I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE! I'm taking my tablet out the show Vinny what she needs to be doing.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Bahahaha that's funny !!!!!!!! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well... Ligs are gone! Paw pawing, udder filling, no thank you to grain and hay. So in between doe checks I am crocheting kid sweaters. I know pitiful I'm 9 months pregnant and nesting for the goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Well now we will need pics of those babies in the sweaters now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Update(said in the tone of the host of unsolved mysteries):

Vinny is in labor, she is just taking her sweet time, but thats OK now I have time to make more sweaters.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Anything yet?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoops we posted at the same time 

Thinking pink pink!  
You going to retain anything from her?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So what do I do if I have kid born now and born after midnight?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I will retain a doe if she were to bless me with one


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So at 5 minutes to midnight Divinity FINALLY gave up the goods. No help other then encouragement. And oh my gosh worth my wait. 

E1 buckskin DOELING 
E2 solid white DOELING

They were not even out of their sacks and trying to stand. They are up on very long legs. I will take pictures and post later.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Skyla for sending the doe fairy north! 

I didn't make the black and white sweater I did make the variegated. I made a green on, but it was a size smaller and these are good size girls.

Up next Cleopatra, line breeding on Kingwood. Breathing hard tonight, ligs about 50%, not due till the 22 but her mother has a kidding early habit, so going to watch her closely. She will be a 2 yo ff. 
Birch Ridge Farm Cleopatra x Proctor Hill Farm AB Baywood *S.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute li'l girls! Congrats! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! Look at those little cuties!!  

I think the doe fairy left here a day early though! LOL! 
Who was Vinny bred to?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We are supposed to be sending the buck fairy too NYGoatMom not keeping him around. Although Stephanie I'm going to need him back I do want a buck out of my alpine.

Skyla she was bred to Howie. So that is Rosasharn lines(Vinny) out crossed with Round About, Bombahook, and Gods Love(Howie).


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

little cuties they are and does. Wow Looks like she did a good job. congrats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like it should be a nice cross!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I thought Cleo but she is just uncomfortable. BUT I think Roxi is gearing up to go. I gave her a pot of coffee last night because she is just so threadbare at this point. This was not my breeding but a rescue of sorts. She is bred to an alpine. She filled and dropped 2 weeks ago, but today she is posty and licking the walls. So I'm going to say maybe(shrugging shoulders), the people that had her were clueless. This is a kidding I will need to ask for good vibes sent her way. I am going to rest up so I can help her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww congrats! They are too cute! I am willing to send the buck fairy back to you,should he want to linger too long here :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww!!! Such cuties!!!!! Happy kiddings to those still needing to go!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Cleo is 3 days past due. And tomorrow is my day at the Dr to see if they are going to induce me. Well at least I have a back up goat midwife to come be with her. Maybe she will decide to bless me tonight...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's just waiting to kid on the same day you do!!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She likes messing with you.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I will be so happy to kid myself! 

I just came in from checking on everyone. Cleo's udder is tight, but she still has some ligs, but they are pretty loose. I turned her heat lamp on and told her I'm not convinced and I was going in to take a long hot shower, and I may or not come back out tonight. Do you think it will work?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope. When you are packed and in the car on the way to the hospital to kid yourself...that's when she'll go. Bahaha

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

You guy are hilarious yes ours it tight tonight to. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Long hot shower achieved. I came in from the barn and my husband told me I look like the wizard from the hobbit, covered in grass and bird crap on his head. He was right minus the bird crap on the head that was on my shoes.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

And I don't have a beard


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Cleo lost her ligs you know what that means!!!! When I go back out she will have found them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Cleo! Stop messing with your Ma!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Cleo stop stuffing your face, and start pushing already! And if you insist on taking your time and deciding the best time to push is when I pull out of the driveway, then the buck fairy had better be at Stephanie's barn and not my kidding stall.

Carmen... Stop giggling I can hear you from here! Lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So as I was leaving for the Dr Cleo started to push. Hubby was here to help if need be. She had twin bucks. The little guy is a pounder maybe. And oh man he is his mothers son MOUTHY! To give you an idea of the size difference between the two. I made those sweaters the exact same size.


my news is inducement on Tuesday.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That little buck is tiny! They look very cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids! Good luck Tuesday!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That little buck is probably the smallest born here to date. I guess I forgive her going 4 days late, cause that Lil kiddo needed a Lil time in the oven.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my they are SOOO cute!!! congrats on the babies! and glad they didn't decide to come when you were at the hospital!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very cute. Erica do you have a pattern for those sweaters or are you one of those ladies that just does it.. I would love a pattern if you have one.. Glad she had her babies and Good luck Tuesday..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! They are adorable!! That tiny one is cute cute!! 

Good luck Tuesday!!  can't wait to see your little 'doe'


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!! they are so cute!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Cleo is so proud!

Frosty I did just make the pattern up.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> So as I was leaving for the Dr Cleo started to push.
> my news is inducement on Tuesday.


Told ya! LOL Although she DID go before you did....hehehe Good luck Tuesday (p.s. I hated being induced...just thot I'd throw that out there for ya!)


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Little buck is tiny! but they are both adorable! Congrats :laugh:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Having a little break from kidding till mid month. The tally so far
2 Nigerian does
2 Nigerian bucks
3 Nigerian mini cross does
2 Nigerian mini cross bucks

Oh that's not true kidding isn't done. My kid should be in my arms Tuesday evening!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So excited for you!! Do you have a name picked out for sure yet?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla we do have a name. We are naming her Madelyn Grace.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I love that


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Pretty name bet you will be glad when its over with. I figured you just made the pattern up. My sister was good at doing that but not me..Take care and good luck Tuesday.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Back into the swing not kidding. Nugget aka Petunia was due the 14th has lost her ligs and udder is HUGE. Frosty this is Keri's dam. Last year she went to day 153 today is 149. Bred to Rembrandt

Ballerina was due yesterday, still has ligs, but her udder tells a different story. Hope to get a blue eyed polled doeling, although I retained a beautiful red cham doe last year. Repeat breeding to Beau Tye

Vixen was due yesterday, she looks like she has a little work left to do, but last year she surprised us. Bred to Baywood

Lookin like I'm gonna be busy


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Twin buckskin bucks. Lookin like a buck year for us.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I forgot to tell you Keri is confused she thinks she is a he. lol. I hope its just raging hormones as the girls all in the last month have had their first heat. I so cannot wait for warmer weather so I can get started on training them. Its been cold for so long I cannot handle it out there..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! Nugget! Naughty girl!  congrats on the boys though Erica 

I'm excited to see your Baywood kids!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Frosty, Keri's sis ter is same way.

Vixen kidded today. Bitter sweet. Vixen had a very healthy buckskin buck, and a dalmation doe that quit growing probably due to injury. 

Ballerina has yet to kid, maybe tomorrow. Also Elvira but I no due date for her.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well Erica did you forget to tell them that they are girls not boys. Good to see you posting was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm doing pretty good! Busy that's for sure. Can't wait till the cold let's go. So tired of cold. Soon I will be tired of mud.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on the little one.. Sorry you lost one  

Oh tell me about the cold! This is like the longest winter ever!  and it's snowing AGAIN! Grr!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Ballerina had triplets 2 does and a buck. All black and white.

Elvira and Misty are next!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Skyla. You keep the snow up there I have had enough. I don't think we are going to get much spring think its going to jump from winter right into summer. It seems like the longest winter I have seen and I have seen quite a few. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought I'd share it with you Barbra  :laugh:

I know.. I've been thinking that too... Ugg..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

This has been the longest winter ever! This time last year we were greening up. Right now we have 3 feet of snow to melt before we get close to grass.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We don't have too much snow left... But two days of the week it's chance of snow... So who knows what we'll end up with lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I would love to see ground right now. I don't even know where we would put more snow. Sugaring hasn't started up here yet and normally they would be sugaring almost a month by now. My family hopes to start today, but its still pretty cold for sap to run. I'm so looking forward to heading to the sugar shack just to smell it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mmmm! I love that smell! :yum: 
It's pretty chilly here too...  
My mom said something about a nor'easter Tuesday night/Wednesday... -_-


----------



## Coverhill (Mar 24, 2014)

So I am not sure what is up with my email, but I made a goatspot account so that I could show you Howie's Daughter!

Oneida's pregnancy and birth couldn't have gone any smoother and yet I was still a basket case worrying. She did so good though! And she is a great momma as you already know


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Andrea she is beautiful! Brandon and I were wondering about her the other day. Onieda is such a wonderful girl. She really is a good momma you don't have to worry about her kid having enough, just wait that babe will be as big as her in no time. Thank you so much for posting a picture!What are you going to name her? Howie threw all does this year! I wish I would have bred everyone to him.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How many left Erica? 

I am about sick of this freezing weather too! It is only 9 degrees tonight! ARGH..................my yard is still covered in snow :wallbang:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Stephanie I have a Nigerian Elvira due who knows when(I thought a month ago), an Alpine Misty due April 6, and another Nigerian Silk Stockings due June. Then I will do some breeding for late summer/fall.I have another alpine, a Nubian, and some yearlings to get bred. I'm just going to hope its not such a wicked winter next year!


----------



## Coverhill (Mar 24, 2014)

Good job Howie!

Oneida is a great girl. She's definitely a people goat. Amy is what we've been calling baby, short for America. I checked Oneida's ligaments morning and night for like a month before she kidded and kept feeling her udder to notice any changes. On day 144 I decided to go out and check her in the middle of the night and sure enough her ligaments were gone. Even though I had been feeling them right along I didn't believe it. I kept grabbing oneida and feeling the lack of hers and then grabbing a dry doe and comparing. After about a million times I was somewhat convinced, but Oneida wasn't going yet so I went inside and came back out at 5am and stayed with her for a bit, still nothing. Then went in, took a nap and was back out before noon and I literally got in the pen with her, sat down to scratch her and she just laid down next to me, put her head in my lap and started pushing her out. Not only did she produce a beautiful doeling but she waited for me to come be with her. I was almost in tears, it was such an amazing moment.

She has been producing more milk than little Amy can drink. Not that that's a bad thing! We've had to milk her a bit each day to keep her comfortable and she's been pretty darn patient with me learning. She does try to hold back some days from the get go, especially if she is distracted by the other goats. We haven't finished a milk stand yet so I just milk her on the ground while she eats. If I get amy to drink right next to me while I am milking, her special suckle punch as I call it gets the milk flowing like crazy. Oneida can't refuse those!

How is everything going with you? You had a two legged baby on the way last fall, have you been blessed with him/her yet?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad she is doing so well. She is such a special girl. Wow she shared such a wonderful moment with you! I shared your post with the boys in the house and everyone started to well up a bit, she was and still is a farm favorite. Are you drinking her milk? Did you breed your other does?

I had a little girl 3 weeks ago! Her name is Madelyn Grace. She is a blessing. Can't wait to take her out with me to meet the goats.


----------



## Coverhill (Mar 24, 2014)

That is a beautiful name. Congratulations to all of you! I bet you are happy to have another girl in the house 

We haven't tried her milk yet. Milking her on the ground has not resulted in very clean milk haha. It usually ends up with a foot in it about halfway through. In the next few days though hopefully we will. It certainly smells good and I really want to try making cheese. We're dairy-a-holics in this house.

We ended up buying two more does and two bucks in Jan/Feb. One came pregnant and is due in April through June depending on when she took. Then we bred one of ours when we got the bucks. Our plan eventually is to freshen three girls together in spring and three in fall.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow your herd has grown a lot! Good thing Oneida is training you!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Barn surprise...

Elvira had twins sometime in the night. They are both solid black, 1 buck, 1 doe. They are TINY! Great ff mom.

Misty the only standard I have bred due next Saturday!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! I like black goats...

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Beau Tye who is a cou clair threw all black and black and white kids this year. Last year out of 13, 2 were black. The rest were all different and very colorful and a lot of moonspots. 

Carmen you would like Elvira and her kids then! I wonder if they may pop up moonspotted.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That would be sooo cool if they came up with moonspots!


----------



## Coverhill (Mar 24, 2014)

Oneida is a good teacher 

Congrats on your latest baby goaties!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Waiting on Misty today! She is stuffing her face currently. The majority of my does have been kidding late afternoon and it looks like Misty will follow suit. I'm really excited for this kidding.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well she had 1 huge buckling. I waited and waited for another kid, but nope just him. Misty is the queen and the herd missed her today. I kicked everyone out of the barn so she could have some peace and kid. Once I let everyone in they all checked on her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! 
Bet he's a cutie! Is he PB alpine? 

Did you breed your Nubian doe?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep he is pb.
I don't have a pic of the kids sire, but here is his dam
http://soldiermountainalpines.com/maxime.html
Here is his sire
http://soldiermountainalpines.com/speed.htm

Misty was my only standard that took. Which is lousy my Nubian is looking fantastic!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh very nice!! :drool:

That's a bummer!  she is pretty! Are you gonna be taking Misty out to show? I think she will do really well!  she's a pretty girl


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She is hitting the ring this year. And I'm having her classified. Her last score was good fs 85 +VVV as a ff


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh way cool! Are you LA'ing your whole herd? I wanted to but didn't know if I would have the $ and missed the deadline


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The majority of the herd, I'm taking them to another farm.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's cool  that's what I was going to do.. But I don't know if the farm I was going to go to ended up doing LA this year.. I was going to talk to Mary later this year and see if she is going to do it next year.. And see if I can go down there...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics of the buckling?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Stephanie I have been terrible with pictures this year! I have to get pics of all of them and post. I'm just pooped!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I will say he is massive and silver chamoisee.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, having a kid yourself is a bit tiring  Getting any sleep?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She was up all night cluster feeding last night, and cluster feeding while misty was kidding. It was interesting pulling a huge kid and nursing at the same time, but he was stuck at the shoulders and started to cry....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: :ROFL: OmgOsh!!! LOL.....for real??? lol :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It was crazy! Now for a break from kidding till June.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! Too funny! Must have been interesting!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is too funny! I love country folk! lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Kidding is over! Silky kidded out a day early with adorable twin bucklings. The first is mostly white with swartzel speckles and the second is mostly white with very little buckskin speckles showing through.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! They sound adorable!!


----------

